# Gymkhana



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

no, sorry, no other ideas. Maybe if you google it.


----------



## 3d equine (Dec 15, 2006)

How about some of the 'Jousting' type games...like snagging the rings hanging from strings...snagging them on a pole, or the flags off of other riders saddles..like tag football.


----------

